# Seaway Challange



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Won't be long and I'm getting excited as I'll be able to do three of them this year. Planning on doing the shoot in Picton, Napanee and my home range at Durham. May try to get to another but we'll see. How many others are coming out, just a month to go.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I think we need to put a couple of targets on some rafts this year at Durham.....we have the water for it.(hint hint Randy)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

only problem with floating targets is if you have large numbers of participants it sometimes can back log at target..now shooting over the water can be very deceiving though... no depth perception ....


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

DssBB said:


> I think we need to put a couple of targets on some rafts this year at Durham.....we have the water for it.(hint hint Randy)


The problem with that is we have neighbors that may not appreciate your arrow landing in their yard. Remember I've seen you shoot over water. LOL:jksign:


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I remember years ago Durham had a novelty shoot where you shot at a floating goose in the far end of the pond from the club house was 100+ yards and then retreived the arrows with a canoe, that was cool maybe do something like that again.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Shot Durham two years ago and have to say that those folks work very hard at making it a very nice course.Most people enjoy a different shot thrown in. Two that come to mind are North Bay and Chelsea.
You have my vote for a raft shot or any other.
Cheers Charles


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw a cool idea somewhere but I can't remember where. At a shoot they had a novelty shoot where you put $10 in for a local charity, they had 5 targets set up along the edge of a pond you got in a canoe and got paddled by the targets and you had at it. That would be a blast!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

postman99 said:


> I remember years ago Durham had a novelty shoot where you shot at a floating goose in the far end of the pond from the club house was 100+ yards and then retreived the arrows with a canoe, that was cool maybe do something like that again.


We still have that goose but not the styrofoam block. 
If someone came up with something that floats and arrows can be pulled out of we might be able to put something together.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

> The problem with that is we have neighbors that may not appreciate your arrow landing in their yard. Remember I've seen you shoot over water. LOL


Somehow, I knew that response would be coming although I'm not changing my story. 
The 200 yd shot over the pond into the beaver damn at the time seemed more of a challenge then the gator on the raft at 30yds.

The other alternative would be let crazymoose set up a couple of holes. If you've ever seen that look he gets and the grin....you'll know your in for a fun shot.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DssBB said:


> Somehow, I knew that response would be coming although I'm not changing my story.
> The 200 yd shot over the pond into the beaver damn at the time seemed more of a challenge then the gator on the raft at 30yds.
> 
> The other alternative would be let crazymoose set up a couple of holes. If you've ever seen that look he gets and the grin....you'll know your in for a fun shot.


200YRDS.....???????.. You guys will have to borrow my girlie BOWTECH to make that shot.

:teeth::teeth:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--d said:


> 200YRDS.....???????.. You guys will have to borrow my girlie BOWTECH to make that shot.
> 
> :teeth::teeth:


Those 250 grain arrows wouldn't drift off to the side at all in a stiff wind


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Tinker can I shoot with you and Andy in Picton???


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

DODGE-3D said:


> Hey Tinker can I shoot with you and Andy in Picton???


You really think thats a good idea? More concerned for your sanity then anything else


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Hi Folks
Where is the first shoot of the seaway challenge...and when
Thanks


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Sure Danny


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm excited about shooting again this year. I took a year off last year from archery as I was having some issues. I will be doing these shoots with both my sons and we'll be shooting trad.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigugly didn`t you buy a new buffalo and if you did how do you like it????


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I gought a new Buffalo and I love it. I'd hazard I've put 2000 arrows off the string by now. I certainly have learned a lot and also bought a whole crap load of stuff. Today it was a new Monsons broadhead target from Gagnons and an arrow saw came in the mail.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Hey Tinker can I shoot with you and Andy in Picton???


I cant wait....Me, Tinker, Nuge and Danny the dodge man

Talk about a way to start the YEAR for tinker.....Like taking candy from a baby[tinker]

:77::77::77::77:

Thanks Danny

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Now Andy,dont start smack talking yet.Lets just go and have some fun shooting some plastic meat.Here a pic of what I am shooting.2011 Vantage Elite Plus ,31" Spiral X's CBE, TT Spring Steel Pro and a 24" Fuse Carbon blade and shooting the new Carbon Express CXL pro 250's.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

He has one of my arrows that will show you the combo is working quite well.....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Now Andy,dont start smack talking yet.Lets just go and have some fun shooting some plastic meat.Here a pic of what I am shooting.2011 Vantage Elite Plus ,31" Spiral X's CBE, TT Spring Steel Pro and a 24" Fuse Carbon blade and shooting the new Carbon Express CXL pro 250's.


where did you get the stab???Butt has had one on order for a couple months?

Your right about the smack talk Danny....he did shoot the spots off me at the Colby shoot.
BUT....you just never know what will happen at 3d:shhh::shhh::shhh: dont tell him we are shooting together./........LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I got it at Lancaster Archery when paul and I were down there in FEB.We brought like 3 of them back.They can't advertise any Hoyt Compound or Fuse online or in the catalouge.you can only buy it at the store.They are sweet, I also got the 11.5 in black for my hunting set-up..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Andy,

Jimbow's archery has one in stock. 705-752-5853. Tell 'em I sent you........

JDoupe


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> I got it at Lancaster Archery when paul and I were down there in FEB.We brought like 3 of them back.They can't advertise any Hoyt Compound or Fuse online or in the catalouge.you can only buy it at the store.They are sweet, I also got the 11.5 in black for my hunting set-up..


Nice looking rig Dan and that colour is sweet! I can't believe the Seaway starts in little over a month

I'm still getting my rig ready to go but it's coming along nicely. Carbon matrix with a DS Advantage sight, TT spring steel, still playing around with stabilizers to find the sweet spot and some good old lightspeeds. I can't shoot worth a crap but this rig makes me giggle like a school girl every time I shoot it!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Nice looking rig Dan and that colour is sweet! I can't believe the Seaway starts in little over a month
> 
> I'm still getting my rig ready to go but it's coming along nicely. Carbon matrix with a DS Advantage sight, TT spring steel, still playing around with stabilizers to find the sweet spot and some good old lightspeeds. I can't shoot worth a crap but this rig makes me giggle like a school girl every time I shoot it!


Welcome to the "cant shoot worth a crap club" :teeth:
But i do look good watching you guys take the prizes


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

3--d said:


> Welcome to the "cant shoot worth a crap club" :teeth:
> But i do look good watching you guys take the prizes
> 
> 
> ...


If you guys are members of that club I don't even wanna know what one I belong too..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

saw Danny shoot that rig this weekend what was his score now 424 if I remember correctly.. I`m sure Danny can bring us up to date .... no pressure on you guys lol lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> saw Danny shoot that rig this weekend what was his score now 424 if I remember correctly.. I`m sure Danny can bring us up to date .... no pressure on you guys lol lol


Nice! He's way outta my league anyhow... no worries here


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Cheque is in the mail.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

i have an old bear whitetail with a tm hunter and a push pin that i glued on the riser for a sight can i use that for the seaway


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ya in open class lol lol


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

right on !!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Those will probably work better than what you used last year Buddy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

HA HA funny it worked good enough to beat u TBolt LOL


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya the new bow is working pretty good had it out twice and shot 417 and 424 with 44x's .But Charles still had by 4 in the last 2 tourny's we shot,That guy can shoot.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> Ya the new bow is working pretty good had it out twice and shot 417 and 424 with 44x's .But Charles still had by 4 in the last 2 tourny's we shot,That guy can shoot.


Good shooting Dan, sound like the new rig is working just fine


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Ya the new bow is working pretty good had it out twice and shot 417 and 424 with 44x's .But Charles still had by 4 in the last 2 tourny's we shot,That guy can shoot.


lucky for me i dont shoot open class lol


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

im gonna be a the picton shoot, and maybe the durham shoot with my uncle

dave


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Dan but it's only because you keep me on my toes.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this sunday... ttt


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> this sunday... ttt


What is this Sunday?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Rockland


----------

